# Pics of my new Tiels Hissey and Lucy



## carlat187 (May 20, 2011)

*Pics of my new Tiels Hissy and Lucy*

Hey all here are a pic of my new tiels i got today two females to go with my boys as i thought my boys were a pairLOL The dark grey one hasnt really got a name yet gets called hissey for now as it hisses at u heaps none others do just that one. THe lighter one calling her lucy any one know there mutations?????????????????


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hissey and Lucy are adorable.Look forward to seeing more photos of your cockatiels.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are adorable Lucy looks like shes a cinnamon and Hissy is a normal gray. Hissy looks split to pied as well and possibly whiteface( im not very good at telling this split in females but her patch looks irregular)


----------



## carlat187 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

cute tiels, i cant give you help with mutations since im very horrible at it lol the first one is a cinnamon and the 2nd one is a gray but i can never tell if their split to something lol im sorry im no use here hope someone else can help you


----------



## carlat187 (May 20, 2011)

Injood said:


> cute tiels, i cant give you help with mutations since im very horrible at it lol the first one is a cinnamon and the 2nd one is a gray but i can never tell if their split to something lol im sorry im no use here hope someone else can help you


Thats all good thnks for the advice the Tiels are singing away in the bathroom still not eaten yet still nervous i think


----------



## carlat187 (May 20, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> They are adorable Lucy looks like shes a cinnamon and Hissy is a normal gray. Hissy looks split to pied as well and possibly whiteface( im not very good at telling this split in females but her patch looks irregular)


I so hope whiteface i love them hope they breed some but the breeder never had anywhitefaces but then depends on who its mother and father family tree was too i guess


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I love whitefaces as well Your normal gray male is split to whiteface as well ( I cant tell if your pied male is or not though), the white line at the edge of his face mask is an indication of being split to whiteface. For other mutations and females you have to look for a streaky, irregular cheek patch.

Yes if mom or dad was even just split to whiteface they could pass that split along to the baby, they dont necessarily have to be visual whitefaces.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are gorgeous! Congratulation!


----------



## carlat187 (May 20, 2011)

They def are two girls aye?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you know how old they are?


----------



## carlat187 (May 20, 2011)

I been told by breeder they both 3yrs old roughley here is underneath of Lucys tail feather Hissys tail feathers look similar pattern


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If they are older than a year, then yes they are both girls. Are you doing a 30-day quarantine to protect the boys from disease?


----------



## carlat187 (May 20, 2011)

Yup the girls are at home the boys are still in the aviary


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay! We get so many people here who skip quarantine. I've had first-hand experience that quarantine is important. We got Ava and introduced her to Kirk. Ava died a month later and Kirk tested positive for disease. =/ it was all very sad, I miss Ava very much and I'm glad Kirk made it.


----------



## carlat187 (May 20, 2011)

The tiels are at home they live in the bathroom for time being as thts the easiest place to clean up the dropd seed and that the only place mum will let me keep them too lucky she lets me take them home now and again they actually way quiter than the budgies.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Of course they're quieter than chattering budgies! Female tiels typically don't make too much noise like the males do.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

They are both very pretty. I have one named Midori who could also be called Hissey.


----------



## carlat187 (May 20, 2011)

brittbritt said:


> They are both very pretty. I have one named Midori who could also be called Hissey.


Haha my one hisses all the time when ever u go near that could b a thing her not knowing me yet i guess the others dont tho even the other new hen she dont hiss either. Thats just the name i came up with LOL sorta suits her.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She might be stressed from the move...she's probably just scared and doesn't want to be bothered at the moment. That's about how my new one is, he is taking a long time to come around but is much happier now that he's through with quarantine and in with the rest of my boys.


----------



## carlat187 (May 20, 2011)

Probally. I have noticed she is getting bit better with the hisses but still hisses not quite as much today when i went to see how they were earllier. The cinnamon dosnt mind me to much on patting her in the cage still bit scardy cat they both just aviary breed ones not tame.


----------



## choppie (Jan 15, 2012)

Your's won't eat, and mine has not quit eating since we got him. LOL He was in a cage with a lot of birds, so I guess food was tight. You do have lovely birds, but am sorry that I have just begun again with the birds, and don't remember all from 6 years ago....


----------



## carlat187 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks. Will post up pics of all the tiels when the girls are in the aviary


----------

